# Watch Ceramic Masters at Work...Interesting



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2014)

Interesting video of ceramic masters at work.


----------



## Debby (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow!  What absolutely beautiful work these Masters have created!  I think my favourites were the 2nd pot that looked like it was three layers of different coloured clay and then the 'lotus' pot.  Beautiful work.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2016)

Unbelievable artistry. The pierced vases are especially attractive to me. I have constantly kicked myself over the years for not signing up when pottery classes were offered at night class during the late 60's through a local college. Great video.


----------



## Debby (Mar 27, 2016)

I took a few pottery classes and even had my own little studio set up at home for a while.  Had a wheel, special table to work clay on and a lovely new kiln with all the bells and whistles.  I enjoyed it but then we decided to move across the country and had to lighten the load so the studio stuff had to go.  I was just getting to the point where I could raise a half decent little bowl or jar but the glazes were an equally steep learning curve.    Watching someone who is really experienced is magical.  From a pile of mud to a jar that was elegant and graceful!  Like I said, magical!  I had a long way to go that's for sure.


----------



## jujube (Mar 27, 2016)

I can really appreciate this.  I took a throwing class several years ago and found out that I have absolutely NO talent for the art.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2016)

Debby, I envy you.

My friend in South Australia had 3 kilns at one time. She retired from selling her pottery and sold the kilns. When I left there, she gave me several bowls that I use regularly. There is something earthy about them, and I still stop to look at the glazes on them, as well as the tiny kangaroo stamp on the bottoms.

I'm sure it's a lot more complicated than it appears, to use a potter's wheel and make anything that's not lopsided. I love the feel of wet clay.


----------



## Debby (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes I was very lucky to have the opportunity to try my hand at 'mud art' Pinky.  I had accidentally mixed up one glaze that was the most lovely, marbled kind of sea green.  I got to use it a few times but it could be difficult to manage because it tended to move in the kiln and I had a few instances of my bowl being fused to the shelf when I opened the kiln.

Lots of fun all around and definitely a challenge and jujube, if you'd pressed on, you might have surprised yourself!  I most definitely wasn't a natural, it's a learned skill.  Maybe in another life eh?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 28, 2016)

Beautiful artistry and such labor intensive.  I hope they charge enough for their work.


----------

